

GNUTLS Is No Longer a GNU Project - dpeck
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/gnutls-devel/2012-12/msg00002.html

======
elehack
Stallman disagrees:
[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.encryption.gpg.gnutls.dev...](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.encryption.gpg.gnutls.devel/6465)

